# Football!!!!!!!



## Jason (Sep 7, 2003)

W00T!!

Bills scored already *happy dance*


----------



## elektro (Sep 7, 2003)

Coffee!!!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 7, 2003)

Vikings - 30
Packers -25
That says enough, but here is more:
Randy Moss - 9 catches, 150 yards, 16 something yards per catch.
Brett Favre - 4 Interceptions.
Vikings Defense - 5 Takeways
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
GO VIKINGS!


----------



## Jason (Sep 8, 2003)

what about them bills?

hot damn, super bowl here i come


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey what are theeese score points????

Jagw-Fire
Bungles
235.50
211.25

Lightening Strikes
RandSackers
129.75
176.75

Deuces Wild
The Darkstars
170.50
180.75

Wallbangers
Juxel
160.50
171.25

Apple Pro Mice
Zag Ball
172.00
178.50


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

Macintosh: 25 million
Windows: 500 million

iMac: 400
G3: 233

CD: 700
DVD: 4.7

Pink Floyd: 4
Led Zeppelin: 2


----------



## Randman (Sep 9, 2003)

I like Gia's scores the best.


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

I bet you don't even understand mine.


----------



## Randman (Sep 9, 2003)

users, Mhz, not sure about the cd/dvd since you can't own 4.7 (I think) and fave albums, Zep II and Ummagumma

Maybe?


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

Users, megahertz (my signature must be a giveaway!  ), storage space, number of albums in my household (Dark Side (2 versions, same album), Wish, Lapse, Echoes and LZ2, LZ4)

This sure beats football, though.

Superbowl commercials interest: lots
Superbowl game interest: 0


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 9, 2003)

> what about them bills?
> 
> hot damn, super bowl here i come


   Right on ill see you there


----------



## cfleck (Sep 9, 2003)

go bears!


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Care to dance?


----------



## BoneFill (Sep 10, 2003)

I guess this will be another a bad season for my team (NY Jets) without Chad Pennington and Testaverde throwing to be intercepted... not to mention all that JetSkins that left the team... traitors ...  

on a different note... how the hell that happened to miami dolphins? ::ha::


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2003)

GO BRONCOS!!!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 10, 2003)

The dolphins got blindsided by the texans, but it really doesn't matter because the dolphins are in the AFC and only the NFC matters...
I think fox dropped broadcasting any AFC games, because a lot of the AFC teams just aren't that exciting.  And because I don't live on the east, and there isn't really any AFC coverage here on tv, I don't really know enough about the AFC to deem it exciting.
Again, go vikings, you rule!


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *Right on ill see you there  *



bring on the jags! lets kick ass!

(ever notice, the two new teams (actual new teams, not the browns ) are jaguars and panthers?)


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2003)

oh and as far as afc and nfc goes

i believe fox has rights to nfc, and cbs has rights to afc games


----------



## mr. k (Sep 14, 2003)

VIKINGS!
I wish my computer was in the same room as the tv, I could give you guys play by play here ;^)
But newsflash: Vikings vs. Bears - 14:00 left in the first quarter and Mo Williams is in the endzone for the scandanavian raiders!  3 play, 56 yard drive.  Culpepper to Kelly Campbell for 51 yards, two Williams rushes for the last few.

VIKINGS!


----------



## ScottW (Sep 14, 2003)

After a shaky start, the Chiefs kicked the Steelers all over the field. hahaha

Now, if this had been last year, the game would have been over after that opening interception and touchdown by the Steelers. At this point, Chiefs looking good.


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2003)

bills are looking better


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 14, 2003)

yeah they are, its funny all news here is basically about the bills, except for serious stuff, lol


----------



## mr. k (Sep 14, 2003)

Vikings!
And that's really all I have to say, but then I would like to mention Chris Carter is officially the best receiver ever.
Oh, p.s. - Vikings, 24 - Bears, 13.

My team could beat up any of you guys' teams!


----------



## Randman (Sep 14, 2003)

Cris Carter? Ever hear of a guy named Jerry? Rice? Carter was good, but he ended up hurting team chemistry the past few years, and his Dolphins experiment was a joke.
  Ask Buddy Ryan about him, or check his stats from Philly. A Hall of Famer, yes. Best? Nope.
  That aside, check out the Panthers. Woo-baby, 2-0! Break 'em up.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 15, 2003)

Man, get off C.C.  Jerry Rice get's points, but then who's the niners fan around here? :^)
Locality, Proximity, Closeness - Because Chris was the Vikings best receiver, therefore he is the best receiver ever, bar none.


----------



## Randman (Sep 15, 2003)

It's Cris, not Chris. Can't be the greatest receiver ever if his name isn't spelled right.   Besides, I hate the 49ers and am not a big fan of the Raid-ahs. I'm a Panthers fan because I covered them in the Carolinas when the franchise was awarded through the team's first-ever draft and into their second season and the NFC playoffs.
  I'd still take Bobby, aka Ahmad Rashad, if only because he had to play outside, as the Vikes' top catcher. Unless Moss learns to actually play hard.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 15, 2003)

Cris Carter is def not the best receiver ever, he was really good and a good guy but come on, Jerry Rice, Michael Irvin, Andre Reed, Art Monk, and James Lofton were all on his level or better.  Plus in the near future Randy Moss and Eric Moulds will join the list, and Moulds will pass Cris Carter


----------



## mr. k (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I left Moss off the list because as he has exceeded a lot of the great recievers records for their first few seasons, he is still young and who knows how he ends his career.  But he is really doing things for the vikings right now, I love it.  Jim Kliensasser, the vikes 275 pound tight end, caught two passes for touchdowns and was the vikings second leading reciever (I think) only because Moss drew at least double coverage on almost every play of the game.  Last night he just sucked the bears secondary to him - he's a frickin magnet ;^)
Lions next week baby, and vikes are leading their conference now!


----------

